# CSM vs CRONS, need help!



## enigma (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm pretty new to this hobby and I have been playing for a month or two. I play a lot with my friend at about 1000 point games. He plays necrons and runs 2 squads of 14 necron warriors, 3 destroyers, and the night bringer. 

Some how his night bringer always manages to eat up my chaos space marines. So I redid my army list and would love some advice. :laugh:

HQ

Daemon Prince with wings 

Elites 

5x Chosen plasma gun/rhino 

Troops

x8 Khorne berzerkers/champ/fist/rhino/personal icon 

x8 Khorne berzerkers/champ/fist/rhino/personal icon 

x8 Lesser daemons 


Heavy Support

x2 Obliterator


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

drop the lesser daemons and take rhinos for the bezerkers. that gives them the mobility to avoid the nightbringer and get into cc with his warriors. Phase Out Baby!


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

the bezerkers already have rhinos.

I would try to give the prince a psychic power, even if it's only warptime, that still better than a plain jane prince

If you drop the lesser demons you might free up some points for a greater demon. If you also drop the bezerkers you can get a more expensive troop

Thousand sons are born necron killers, with their ap3 bolters and if you do happen to get close (which neither of you want) your sorcerer can use wind of chaos and torch those warriors.

Seeing as necrons will be back, why not have your own version of this, why not take plague marines with plasma or melta for some staying and killing power

Hope this helped a bit and good luck


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

johnnymajic said:


> the bezerkers already have rhinos.


:headbutt::hang1: How could I be so stupid!? Surves(SP?) me right for not reading the list properly


The best power for a prince is warptime for the rerolls.

Also thousand sons suck against crons as they don't ignore we'll be back and have a lot less shots than vanilla CSM at the same points so do the same damage, do the math.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Uber-LOL - Necrons are supposed to be really uncompetitive, so you should really need tactics vs them 

But seriously, there are 2 options:

1. Assume your opponent is a n00b and doesn't know how to play Necrons = rush CC on Warriors and Phase Out in Turn 2.

2. Assume your opponent knows how to play, and then start to worry.

I prefer to plan tactics based on assumption 2, but your opponent is obviously in the first category, so don't worry about it. If you have shooty of S5+ then use that to take out the C'tan, just lots of shots should do it. But your friend is going to be really easy to Phase Out, so just go for that with an assault on turn 2. Your games should not really go beyond turn 3.

[EDIT] P.S. you realise he is using 1,014pts, that is almost a whole Necron Warrior extra. Making him drop the spare model will help you right away - 1 model closer to Phase Out.


----------



## reedschel (Apr 15, 2010)

have the oblits kill the destroyers first. cc the warriors with the beserkers and lesser deamons. give the deamon prince mark of slannesh and lash of submission. u can use that to keep the night bringer away so u can get many turns of shooting him with the chosen.
hope this helps!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Winged Lash Prince.

Then just keep lashing the Nightbringer backwards/away from the rest of the army while the Oblits pummel the destroyers.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

reedschel said:


> have the oblits kill the destroyers first. cc the warriors with the beserkers and lesser deamons. give the deamon prince mark of slannesh and lash of submission. u can use that to keep the night bringer away so u can get many turns of shooting him with the chosen.
> hope this helps!


Do Chosen have S5+ guns? If they don't then they can't hurt the C'tan at all at range. If there is a Lash Prince then it would probably be an early target for the Necrons and shouldn't be counted on as an anti-C'tan option.

Safest option is to make short work of the Warriors, in such a speedy way that the C'tan can't get involved to spoil things.


----------



## enigma (Aug 26, 2010)

hey guys thanks a lot of the input! :grin:

the chosens are all armed with plasma gun. is the lash prince a good idea? because if i could push away nightbringer every turn my berserkers would munch up his warriors. 

also do you guys think i need the chosen? they are like 200 points which is rather expensive, i could trade them for 2 more obliterators to overkill his destroyers cause those things are a major threat to my rhinos.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The Destroyers are not a problem for you as long as you have some guns with 36"+ range. You only need to cause 3 unsaved wounds for them to be perma-dead, no WBB. Just max out vs the massive, massive, massive noob errors your opponent is making.

Priority activity:

1. kill the Destroyers from range on turn 1. They don't get WBB if you kill all 3.
2. use your S5+ shooting attacks to put pressure on the C'tan.
3. forget about lashing the C'tan to keep it away. Use the lash to get the Warriors NEARER.
4. an early assault on the Warriors can give you a Phase Out win by turn 2. This will mean that the C'tan can be pretty much ignored, there isn't enough time for it to do anything.

Put all your force against the weakest aspect of your opponent's army and it will be a brutal lesson in list building for him.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Your opponent is an absolute cocky sob (or an absolute noob) if he thinks he can run a nec list without a lord. Once you apply Darklove`s tactics, watch that star god vanish from his list and he`ll start playing a lot more conservatively.

Necrons are a fairly weak army in the current edition, but can be very competitive if played right.


----------



## Bloodcuddler of Khorne (Mar 22, 2010)

I would save the lash prince thing for a bigger game. As was said before, using it to keep the nightbringer away will make it a priority target, so I would only do it if you're playing with enough points to take two of them.

Although, if you really want to try lashing it away, you could always take a slaanesh sorcerer and stick him with plasma chosen of either tzeentch (for an inv save) or nurgle (for more toughness.) In general princes are better, but if you're taking them specifically for a psychic power, a sorcerer in a unit has minions to soak up wounds for him. Just make sure that if you do it this way, the sorcerer is in a unit with guys that can hurt the nightbringer with shooting, since they'll all have to go after the same target.

Of course, I have to agree with darklove that if you have lash, you're probably better off using it to bring his guys to you so you can smash them into tiny bits.

Oh, and another thing. While I wouldn't use them for this particular game, if you guys ever start doing bigger games and he starts taking monoliths and stuff to keep his guys away from you, I highly recommend fully decked out Noise Marines. They're a little pricey, but I always love the look on my necron buddy's face when he realizes I have troops that can both outshoot his and are much better than his in cc. The AP 3 on the heavy version of the Blastmaster alone is lovely, let alone the 9 other heavy 3 shots at a distance where he can only shoot each gun once. A Noise Marine's Blastmaster is also a nice way to pick off Destroyers, particularly since if they run out of range the unit has enough Assault shots at long ranges to still be shooting things most of the time while they're catching up.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Erm, by the time you start facing multiple Monoliths the last thing you want is to bring more squishy kill points. S9AP3 + more S6 Destroyer shots mean that bigger games vs Necrons are much harder. I have played my Necrons vs CSM noise armies in tournies and even a standard balanced list just pounds them to dust, Necrons can do it without losing a single unit.

Necrons don't need a Lord, but in low point games they should not take a Lord and a C'tan, one or the other. Choosing the weaker of the C'tan is also quite telling, especially as it isn't even supported properly.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Supersonic Banana said:


> Also thousand sons suck against crons as they don't ignore we'll be back and have a lot less shots than vanilla CSM at the same points so do the same damage, do the math.


I understand that, but it's much better than giving them a save and WBB. It's not the first choice I would take, but it's better than nothing


----------



## reedschel (Apr 15, 2010)

darklove said:


> The Destroyers are not a problem for you as long as you have some guns with 36"+ range. You only need to cause 3 unsaved wounds for them to be perma-dead, no WBB. Just max out vs the massive, massive, massive noob errors your opponent is making.
> 
> Priority activity:
> 
> ...


I would still use the lash prince to keep the nightbringer out of the equation. with ur troops having rhinos and crons not having transports getting to the warriors isnt a problem


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

reedschel said:


> I would still use the lash prince to keep the nightbringer out of the equation. with ur troops having rhinos and crons not having transports getting to the warriors isnt a problem


It is a problem if they stun your vehicles. Vehicles vs Necrons = fail. They can stun you at 24" and you'll give the Nightbringer plenty of time to creep up.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Transport vehicles against Crons can be problematic, as at 24" a unit of warriors will usually get anywhere from 1-3 glancing hits (freaking Gauss weapons :laugh. This is one of those times that Extra Armour really shines, as then they only really affect you on a 6 (immobilized) or multiple 5s (Weapon Destroyed).


----------

